# Dynamic-Rollen



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2022)

Die Dynamic - Rollen waren eine Serie aus drei verschiedenen Angelrollen, die 2170, 2171 und 2173. Sie wurde i Katalog betitelt mit "eine dynamische Rollenserie, zu den Noris-Shakespeare-Ruten passend".

Die einzelnen Modelle unterschieden sich wie folgt:

Modell 2170 (Mini-Modell)
ideal zum Forellen- und leichtem Grundfischen

Übersetzung: ca. 1:4
Gewicht: ca. 230 g.
Schnurfassung:  ca. 100mtr / 0,30 mm Mono
Katalogpreis 26,00 DM

Modell 2171 (Universal-Größe)
für alle Varianten des Spinn- und Grundfischens

Übersetzung: ca. 1:3,5
Gewicht: ca. 285 g.
Schnurfassung:  ca. 100mtr / 0,40 mm Mono
Katalogpreis 27,00 DM

Modell 2173 (Maxi-Modell)
für mittelschweres Grund- und Spinnfischen und leichte Meeresangelei
Übersetzung: ca. 1:4
Gewicht: ca. 400 g.
Schnurfassung:  ca. 100mtr / 0,50 mm Mono
Katalogpreis 35,00 DM

Diese Rollenserie wurde einmal unter der Bezeichnung Noris-Shakespeare und zum anderen auch nur unter dem Namen Shakespeare angeboten, da sie ab Ende der sechziger Jahre verkauft wurde und das die Zeit war, als Shakespeare seinen Namen änderte.
Diese Serie lag preislich unter der Europa-Klasse-de Luxe, aber oberhalb der damaligen Noris-Shakespeare-Standard-Rollen, die nichts gemeinsam haben mit der späteren rotbraunen Standard-Serie.
Im Katalog 1975 war diese Serie dann nicht mehr vorhanden, vielleicht war das Ende auch schon früher, da fehlen mir aber die passenden Kataloge.

Das Getriebe ist ein Hypoid-Getriebe mit einer Rücklaufsperre, die in 12 Zähnen greift. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






In der Spule wirkt die Bremse über Filzscheiben und insgesamt fünf Scheiben.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bügelumschlag erfolgt in inneren des Rotors, ebenso die Bremsknarre
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hier nun die 2171 von Noris - Shakespeare
	

		
			
		

		
	








und hier die 2171 von Shakespeare
	

		
			
		

		
	








Außer bei der Beschriftung scheint es keine Änderungen gegeben zu haben. 








Bilder der 2170 und 2173 kann ich nicht liefern, mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## Jason (9. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schön, danke Heiner. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (9. Dezember 2022)

Großes Kino wieder mal, hier wird jeder Kurator eines Angelmuseums blass vor Neid.

Mein Ding sind Antiquitäten (zum Glück!) nicht aber diese Rolle macht optisch richtig was her, würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Luis2811 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte ein Bild von der 2170 leider ohne Deckel der ist leider kaputt gegangen also die Rolle einmal wegfiehl. 
Deshalb auch etwas staubig im Getriebe.










Das war übrigens meine erste sammel Rolle mit der das alles anfing.

Die 2171 habe ich auch da die hat bei mir allerdings eine andere Kurbel?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Das sind wirklich hübsche Rollen


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein Bild von der 2170 leider ohne Deckel der ist leider kaputt gegangen also die Rolle einmal wegfiehl.
> Deshalb auch etwas staubig im Getriebe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426044
> ...


Die Kurbel kann eigentlich nicht Original sein, die Dynamics hatten eine starre Kurbel und keine anklappbare.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Dezember 2022)

Dynamic 2170


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Dezember 2022)

> Modell 2170 (Mini-Modell)
> ideal zum Forellen- und leichtem Grundfischen
> 
> Übersetzung: ca. 1:4
> ...



Am Beispiel einer Dynamic 2170 sieht man das auch früher der Baukasten schon gut funktioniert hat. Betrachtet man die Rolle im Vergleich zu der 2200 wird man einige Gemeinsamkeiten finden. Eine wäre z.B. die Spule mit Bremsmutter oder etwa die "Wartungsöffnung" am Kurbelgehäuse fürs nachträgliche Ölen.
Selbst der Rotor kann von beiden Rollen getauscht werden. 
Es gibt jedoch auch große Unterschiede der Rollen wie etwa der Rücklaufsterrenhebel, der bei der 2200 mit einer Feder innen ausgestattet ist, dieser fehlt bei der 2170. Auch das gesamte Gehäuse mit dem Seitendeckel ist nicht kompatibel, wobei die Kurbel auch wenn sie nicht original am jeweiligen Modell wäre passen würde. Würde man jetzt noch das Antriebsrad udn Hubstande einer 2200 in eine 2170 umbauen so hätte man eien Dynamic mit einer Übersetzung von 5:1.

Auch wenn viele Kombinationen der Modelle möglich wären so wäre es immer eine Abkehr vom original, Zombirollen gibt es leider am Markt mehr als genug und für neue Sammler nicht immer leicht zu erkennen. Daher mein Rat Finger weg vom Modifizieren alter Rollen vorallem wenn sie irgendwann wider verkauft werden.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2022)

Hier noch die komplette Shakespeare Dynamic-Serie, 2170, 2171 und 2173




Auch noch sehr interessant, gewisse Aufkleber auf der Rolle. Hier die 2171 die gar nicht oder sehr selten gefischt wurde.




Sie wurde von Angelsport Spohn in Pforzheim verkauft,




und kostete 39,00 DM


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2022)

Und hier noch die Noris/Shakespeare Dynamic Serie, mit Ölloch am Kurbelansatzstück.




Die Rollen laufen einwandfrei, hab sie aber nach 15 Jahren im Sammelkeller grob gereinigt und gut geölt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Und hier noch die Noris/Shakespeare Dynamic Serie, mit Ölloch am Kurbelansatzstück.


Kurze Frage,die späten Shakespeare, hatten die das Ölloch nicht mehr?


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,die späten Shakespeare, hatten die das Ölloch nicht mehr?


Ich denke das hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, die Noris/Shakespeare hattten das Ölloch (Stahlbuchse im Kurbelanasatzstück) und
die Shakespeare nicht (wahrscheinlich Sintereisen). Bei meinen auf jeden Fall.

U. a. die Kurbel hingegen hat was mit dem Alter zu tun, da hatten die späten Dynamic Rollen wie auf dem Bild die Kurbel.




Auszug: Hirt, Sindelfingen ca. 1972/73


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Dezember 2022)

Die Kurbeln der 2170 hat sich nicht verändert und ist immer gleich geblieben da bin ich mir sicher.
Was im Katalog dargestellt wird müsste die Kurbel der 2200 sein wie auch für die anderen Modelle.

Bei der 2173 *kann* es auch Übergangszeiten gegeben haben wie auf den Fotos zu sehen. Die Kurbel entsprach hier noch der Noris Shakespeare 2173.


----------

